# Holiday Fun Run at Riders On-road Raceway



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I want to let everyone know that December 30 will be our
Holiday fun run.
Pizza,
Soda pop,
Riders Door prize's and Riders Gift Certificates.

3:00pm start time.
$5.00 event fee to offset food and certificate expense.

Classes; you bring it and we'll find a spot for you.

Can I get a roll call so that we can plan accordingly.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
You know that I'll be there.I'll be running stock class.I know that it starts at 3pm but are you going to be there when riders opens?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> You know that I'll be there.I'll be running stock class.I know that it starts at 3pm but are you going to be there when riders opens?


Yes, I do plan on opening the doors at 10:00am for those that wish to get some practice in.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

stampede said:


> I'm in. You better stock up on the pizza. I can eat twice my weight in Little Ceasars $5 deals. That's about 360 lbs. Can you handle that?


Thats not a problem.
It just that your entry fee would be $350.00
Enjoy!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Answer to roll call....... I'll be there.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

count me in! :thumbsup:


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

Of course I will be there


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Damon Converse sent an email saying that he may be able to attend this event!!!


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

i will be there with a mini t and also my cousin with his mini t


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

fatboylosi said:


> count me in! :thumbsup:


Ace, please let Robert know.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

With the Johnson motors catching on lets make this class the featured class at the holiday fun run.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

not a problem


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

first off, would love to attend, 2nd where is this at? 3, what classes are there so I know what to bring. any mini-z classes?? micro stadium??.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Riders On-Road Raceway*



420 Tech R/C said:


> first off, would love to attend, 2nd where is this at? 3, what classes are there so I know what to bring. any mini-z classes?? micro stadium??.


Riders location:
Grand Central Plaza
2055 28TH STREET SE
GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49508
PHONE: (616) 247-9933

You bring it and we'll find a spot for you.
It's a run what you brung, so bring what you think you'll have the most fun with.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

elmo will be thereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .


DNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dna Elmo, Dnaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Elmo....... escccccccccccccccc!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

knapster said:


> Riders location:
> Grand Central Plaza
> 2055 28TH STREET SE
> GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49508
> PHONE: (616) 247-9933


I believe we have a 10 count for the roll call at this point. Great.
Pass the word, so we have a good idea and can have plenty of tables and chairs on hand along with soda and pizza.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Add one, A.J. will also be attending.


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

Me and Ryan will be there,

Flatfootracin


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Things are shaping up nicely for the fun run.
We have 13 confirmed participance and 6 unconfirmed that i'll try and get this weedend.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

elmo will be there with his best buds DNA and COlin and of course rlknapster


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

elmoooooooooooooooooo, thats awsome that your coming


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow it is quiet in here.


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello echo echo echo echo


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Looks like we'll have a decent turn out for the Holiday Fun Run.
With all the regulars and then some attending!!!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Count me in too guys.. I'm a sucker for the FOOD! I drove all the way to Detroit just cause they offer food in the enty! Same with Hobby-Sports.. that's what got me hooked on going down there!! HAHAHA :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Was A.J., Ed, and myself added into the mix?


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

Jason are you coming?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I'm beginning to think that Fred and Andrew may have received new T2 007's for Christmas.
I'm making that assumption on the fact that they haven't been here all day long, and are probably busy building them!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I have enough tables lined up for Saturday. 
I might be a little short on chairs. To be safe, if you have a folding chair that you could bring for the day that would be kool.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i might try to come out and play...i think my wife will be working so i will have time. my car is set up for johnson class, but i would like to run rubber touring stock or 19t.

jeff


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Should be a good time to be had by all who attend.
I for one am looking forward to tomorrow!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hyena boy said:


> i might try to come out and play...i think my wife will be working so i will have time. my car is set up for johnson class, but i would like to run rubber touring stock or 19t.
> 
> jeff


I hope you can make it out, it will be a good time.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
12-30-2006 Saturday


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Jesse Holman with 37/5:04.57

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 3 37 5:00.49 Andrew Knapp 1 19.73
2 1 37 5:06.90 Jesse Holman 12 19.32
3 4 36 5:06.78 Mike Howe 15 18.80
4 5 35 5:04.28 Jason Dudda 10 18.43
5 2 28 4:13.88 Chuck Lonergan 18 17.67


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 2.8 2/ 2.8 3/ 3.0 4/ 3.5 5/ 3.9 
2 5/13.7 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.2 4/ 8.5 
3 5/ 8.2 3/ 8.8 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.3 4/ 8.2 
4 5/ 7.9 3/ 8.7 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.4 4/ 8.5 
5 5/ 8.4 2/ 8.2 1/ 8.1 4/12.2 3/ 8.2 
6 2/ 8.7 3/12.9 1/ 8.2 4/ 9.4 5/13.3 
7 2/ 8.1 5/ 1/ 8.2 4/ 9.8 3/ 8.7 
8 2/ 8.2 5/11.5 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.4 4/ 
9 2/ 8.2 4/ 8.1 1/ 8.0 3/ 8.3 5/13.4 
10 2/ 8.0 4/ 8.2 1/ 8.4 3/ 8.3 5/ 9.1 
11 2/ 8.1 4/ 8.2 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.2 5/ 8.8 
12 2/ 8.1 4/ 8.3 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.4 5/ 8.2 
13 2/ 8.1 4/ 8.5 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.2 5/ 8.1 
14 2/ 8.0 4/ 8.1 1/ 8.1 3/ 5/ 8.2 
15 2/ 8.3 5/13.4 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.3 4/ 8.6 
16 2/ 9.5 5/ 8.6 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.7 4/ 8.2 
17 2/ 8.6 5/ 8.9 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.3 4/ 8.3 
18 2/ 8.3 5/ 8.4 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.4 4/ 8.2 
19 2/ 8.1 5/ 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.2 4/ 8.2 
20 2/ 8.2 5/10.0 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.2 4/ 9.2 
21 2/ 8.2 5/ 9.6 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.3 4/ 8.3 
22 2/ 8.2 5/ 8.6 1/ 8.3 3/ 8.3 4/ 8.4 
23 2/ 8.3 5/ 8.5 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.3 4/ 8.4  
24 2/ 8.1 5/ 8.4 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.1 4/ 8.2 
25 2/ 8.1 5/ 8.3 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.3 4/ 8.2 
26 2/ 8.3 5/ 8.4 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.1 4/ 
27 2/ 8.1 5/ 8.5 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.4 4/ 9.1 
28 2/ 8.1 5/ 8.4 1/ 8.8 3/ 8.2 4/ 8.7 
29 2/ 8.3 5/11.0 1/ 8.3 3/ 8.3 4/ 8.5 
30 2/ 8.2 5/ 1/ 8.1 3/ 8.1 4/ 8.3 
31 2/ 8.3 5/12.9 1/ 8.3 3/ 8.8 4/ 8.3 
32 2/ 8.1 5/ 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.1 4/ 8.4 
33 2/ 8.1 5/ 1/ 8.2 3/ 8.2 4/ 9.1 
34 2/ 8.1 5/ 1/ 8.3 3/ 8.4 4/ 8.6 
35 2/ 8.2 5/ 1/ 8.1 3/12.1 4/ 9.3 
36 2/ 8.7 5/ 1/ 8.3 3/ 8.8 4/ 8.4 
37 2/ 8.5 5/ 1/ 8.3 3/ 8.6 4/ 8.7 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 37 28 37 36 35 
time 306.8 253.8 300.4 306.7 304.2 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 36 5:04.57 Fred Knapp 9 18.94
2 2 35 5:03.32 Denney Barlage 7 18.49
3 3 35 5:07.05 John Warner 13 18.26
4 4 33 5:05.24 Colin Meekhof 5 17.32
5 5 14 4:48.43 Ben Vandoorn 4 7.78


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 3.1 3/ 3.9 2/ 3.8 4/ 4.7 5/ 5.6 
2 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.6 3/ 9.7 4/ 9.1 5/ 
3 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.5 3/ 8.4 4/ 9.2 5/20.7 
4 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.5 4/ 8.9 5/ 
5 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.6 3/ 8.7 4/ 9.0 5/ 
6 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.9 4/ 8.9 5/ 
7 1/ 8.2 2/ 8.5 3/ 8.7 4/ 9.2 5/ 
8 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.6 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.1 5/39.5 
9 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.5 3/ 9.0 4/ 9.4 5/ 
10 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.6 3/ 8.9 4/ 8.9 5/16.2 
11 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.7 3/ 9.7 4/ 9.1 5/12.9 
12 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.7 4/ 9.0 5/ 
13 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.7 4/ 5/11.7 
14 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.1 5/ 
15 1/ 8.3 2/ 9.0 3/ 8.6 4/ 8.9 5/16.8 
16 1/ 8.4 2/ 9.1 3/ 8.6 4/12.2 5/12.5 
17 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.6 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.1 5/ 
18 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.7 4/ 9.1 5/12.6 
19 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.6 3/ 9.1 4/10.4 5/12.9 
20 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.9 3/ 8.6 4/ 5/ 
21 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.7 4/10.2 5/ 
22 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.5 3/ 8.7 4/ 9.7 5/21.1 
23 1/ 9.1 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.9 4/ 9.2 5/ 
24 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.9 3/ 9.8 4/ 9.1 5/ 
25 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.9 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.2 5/ 
26 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.1 5/ 
27 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.3 5/ 
28 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.0 3/ 8.8 4/ 9.4 5/ 
29 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.7 3/ 4/ 9.1 5/ 
30 1/ 8.6 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.4 4/ 9.8 5/76.7 
31 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.9 4/ 9.2 5/ 
32 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.9 3/ 9.0 4/ 9.3 5/13.7 
33 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.9 4/ 9.4 5/ 
34 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.9 3/ 8.7 4/ 8.9 5/14.7 
35 1/ 8.5 2/ 9.3 3/ 8.9 4/ 5/ 
36 1/ 8.4 2/ 3/ 8.9 4/ 9.5 5/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 36 35 35 33 14 
time 304.5 303.3 307.0 305.2 288.4 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Sedan Stock Foam - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 3 32 5:06.27 Ryan Clay 17 16.74
2 1 31 5:09.13 Patrick Mcelwee 22 16.07
3 2 24 4:40.84 Kirt Dillon 14 13.69
4 5 11 2:39.98 Ed White 23 11.02
5 4 7 1:13.15 Gerald Oisten 11 15.33


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 3.4 2/ 3.7 5/ 7.4 3/ 4.6 4/ 5.7 
2 4/16.4 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.5 2/10.8 5/14.1 
3 5/13.7 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.1 3/11.5 4/11.8 
4 4/ 9.7 2/13.2 1/ 8.9 3/10.2 5/ 
5 4/ 9.6 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.0 3/11.9 5/17.3 
6 3/ 9.2 2/ 8.9 1/ 9.5 4/13.2 5/12.0 
7 3/ 9.9 2/10.1 1/ 9.2 4/10.6 5/12.5 
8 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.9 1/10.9 4/ 5/ 
9 3/ 9.7 1/10.4 2/11.0 4/ 5/15.8 
10 3/10.1 2/ 9.4 1/ 8.8 4/ 5/ 
11 3/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.2 5/ 4/14.7 
12 3/ 9.5 2/15.6 1/12.0 5/ 4/17.5 
13 2/ 9.7 3/ 1/ 9.3 5/ 4/ 
14 2/ 9.5 3/15.6 1/ 9.3 5/ 4/18.8 
15 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.5 1/ 9.2 5/ 4/ 
16 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.4 1/ 9.2 5/ 4/19.2 
17 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.7 1/10.6 5/ 4/ 
18 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.6 1/ 9.8 5/ 4/ 
19 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.3 1/ 9.3 5/ 4/ 
20 2/ 7.4 3/12.8 1/ 9.1 5/ 4/ 
21 2/13.1 3/10.8 1/ 9.2 5/ 4/ 
22 2/ 9.5 3/ 8.2 1/ 9.0 5/ 4/ 
23 2/10.9 3/11.4 1/10.2 5/ 4/ 
24 2/ 9.3 3/ 1/ 9.0 5/ 4/ 
25 2/ 9.5 3/ 1/ 9.1 5/ 4/ 
26 2/10.1 3/ 1/10.2 5/ 4/ 
27 2/ 9.7 3/ 1/ 9.5 5/ 4/ 
28 2/ 9.3 3/44.1 1/ 9.4 5/ 4/ 
29 2/ 9.4 3/10.4 1/ 9.2 5/ 4/ 
30 2/ 9.5 3/ 1/ 9.4 5/ 4/ 
31 2/ 3/ 1/ 9.4 5/ 4/ 
32 2/13.7 3/ 1/10.7 5/ 4/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 31 24 32 7 11 
time 309.1 280.8 306.2 73.1 159.9 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 19 Turn Foam: 
Rob Raugh with 26/5:06.05

-- 19 Turn Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 2 27 5:07.32 Ace 3 13.78
2 1 23 5:06.75 Rob Raugh 16 11.76
3 3 3 5:18.04 Ryan ****** 21 1.48


- 19 Turn Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 4.1 2/ 5.7 3/11.6 
2 2/14.3 1/12.6 3/ 
3 2/14.5 1/12.5 3/ 
4 2/12.6 1/11.7 3/ 
5 2/10.5 1/12.7 3/ 
6 2/12.1 1/11.6 3/ 
7 2/15.9 1/11.4 3/ 
8 2/12.5 1/11.8 3/ 
9 2/13.9 1/13.5 3/ 
10 2/11.0 1/10.9 3/ 
11 2/ 1/11.2 3/ 
12 2/19.1 1/11.4 3/ 
13 2/12.4 1/10.6 3/ 
14 2/13.9 1/10.5 3/ 
15 2/11.4 1/10.5 3/ 
16 2/ 1/10.6 3/ 
17 2/16.6 1/11.6 3/ 
18 2/11.9 1/11.2 3/ 
19 2/14.6 1/11.6 3/ 
20 2/13.9 1/11.0 3/ 
21 2/13.0 1/14.8 3/ 
22 2/ 1/10.8 3/ 
23 2/14.8 1/11.5 3/ 
24 2/13.5 1/11.1 3/69.6 
25 2/14.1 1/11.0 3/ 
26 2/15.1 1/11.5 3/ 
27 2/ 1/10.7 3/36.7 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 23 27 3 
time 306.7 307.3 318.0 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Big Johnson: 
Denney Barlage with 47/8:01.66

-- Big Johnson - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 49 8:09.54 Denney Barlage 6 15.22
2 3 49 8:10.20 Tim Exlby 19 15.20
3 2 48 8:07.00 Fred Knapp 8 14.99
4 4 44 8:08.18 Andrew Knapp 2 13.70


- Big Johnson -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 4.0 3/ 4.9 2/ 4.3 
2 1/ 9.7 2/12.0 4/19.3 3/12.8 
3 1/ 9.9 2/ 4/ 3.4 3/ 
4 1/ 9.4 3/10.3 2/ 3.2 4/11.2 
5 1/ 9.9 3/10.0 2/ 9.7 4/10.1 
6 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.6 4/13.6 
7 1/ 9.8 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.6 4/10.6 
8 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.7 4/10.2 
9 1/10.8 3/10.0 2/10.0 4/10.2 
10 1/ 9.9 3/ 9.7 2/ 9.5 4/ 
11 1/10.4 3/10.1 2/ 9.9 4/16.4 
11 1/ 3/10.0 2/ 9.6 4/10.0 
12 2/10.0 3/ 9.9 1/ 9.5 4/10.0 
13 2/ 9.7 3/12.0 1/ 9.7 4/11.0 
14 1/ 9.6 3/10.0 2/10.1 4/10.1 
15 1/ 9.6 3/10.1 2/10.7 4/ 9.9 
16 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.9 
17 1/ 9.7 3/10.0 2/ 9.5 4/ 9.7 
18 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.5 4/ 
19 1/ 9.8 3/10.6 2/ 9.5 4/11.6 
20 1/ 9.6 3/ 2/ 9.5 4/10.0 
21 2/10.3 3/13.1 1/ 9.8 4/12.6 
22 1/ 9.7 3/ 9.8 2/12.7 4/ 9.9 
23 2/10.2 3/10.1 1/ 6.9 4/ 
24 2/ 9.6 3/10.2 1/ 9.8 4/16.3 
25 2/ 9.5 3/10.0 1/ 9.5 4/12.3 
26 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.7 1/ 9.5 4/ 9.9 
27 2/ 9.8 3/10.2 1/ 9.6 4/ 9.9 
28 2/ 9.5 3/10.5 1/ 9.7 4/10.5 
29 2/ 9.7 3/10.5 1/ 9.6 4/13.0 
30 1/10.5 3/10.1 2/12.4 4/10.3 
31 1/ 9.7 3/ 9.8 2/10.3 4/10.9 
32 1/10.1 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.6 4/ 
33 1/ 9.7 3/10.2 2/10.2 4/ 
34 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.8 4/21.8 
35 1/ 9.8 3/10.0 2/ 9.9 4/10.4 
36 1/ 9.7 3/10.0 2/ 9.7 4/10.8 
37 1/10.6 3/11.0 2/ 9.8 4/10.1 
38 2/13.9 3/10.4 1/10.5 4/10.1 
39 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.9 1/10.0 4/10.1 
40 2/10.1 3/10.0 1/ 9.8 4/10.1 
41 2/ 9.8 3/10.2 1/10.0 4/10.2 
42 2/10.0 3/ 9.9 1/ 9.9 4/11.2 
43 2/ 9.9 3/ 9.7 1/ 9.8 4/10.0 
44 2/ 9.8 3/10.1 1/10.3 4/11.6 
45 2/10.7 3/10.0 1/11.1 4/10.1 
46 2/10.5 3/10.3 1/11.2 4/10.4 
47 2/ 9.5 3/10.0 1/ 9.5 4/10.3 
48 2/10.3 3/ 9.8 1/10.3 4/10.8 
49 1/15.2 3/10.1 2/15.9 4/10.4 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 49 48 49 44 
time 489.5 486.9 490.1 488.1 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
12-29-2006 Friday


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Andrew Knapp with 35/5:00.66

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 36 5:00.74 Andrew Knapp 1 19.18
2 3 36 5:03.04 Jason Dudda 6 19.03
3 2 35 5:00.22 Fred Knapp 4 18.68
4 4 33 5:05.55 Ben Vandoorn 2 17.31


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 2.6 2/ 3.1 4/ 4.0 3/ 3.9 
2 1/ 8.2 2/ 8.4 3/ 9.1 4/ 9.6 
3 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.4 4/ 9.3 
4 1/ 8.1 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.2 4/ 8.9 
5 1/ 8.2 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.5 4/ 9.9 
6 1/ 8.2 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.1 4/ 9.0 
7 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.2 3/ 8.2 4/ 8.6 
8 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.1 3/ 8.5 4/ 9.1 
9 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.2 4/ 8.5 
10 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.9 3/ 8.3 4/ 
11 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.3 4/ 9.1 
12 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.6 4/ 8.8 
13 1/ 8.4 2/ 9.2 3/ 8.3 4/ 9.6 
14 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.3 4/ 
15 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.3 4/16.4 
16 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.3 3/ 8.2 4/ 8.6 
17 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.6 3/ 8.8 4/ 8.8 
18 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.6 3/ 8.8 4/ 9.6 
19 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.4 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.9 
20 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.2 3/ 8.2 4/ 9.2 
21 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.4 4/ 8.9 
22 1/ 8.5 3/ 9.6 2/ 8.4 4/ 8.6 
23 1/ 8.5 3/ 9.4 2/ 8.4 4/ 8.9 
24 1/ 8.8 3/ 8.5 2/ 8.4 4/ 8.7 
25 1/ 8.5 3/ 8.7 2/ 8.6 4/ 8.7 
26 1/ 8.5 3/ 8.6 2/ 8.5 4/ 8.8 
27 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.0 2/ 8.6 4/ 8.8 
28 1/ 8.5 3/ 8.5 2/ 8.4 4/ 9.0 
29 1/ 8.6 3/ 8.6 2/ 8.4 4/ 9.0 
30 1/ 8.4 3/ 8.8 2/ 8.5 4/ 8.9 
31 1/ 8.5 3/ 8.6 2/ 8.2 4/ 8.9 
32 1/ 8.7 3/ 8.3 2/ 8.4 4/  
33 1/ 8.6 3/12.2 2/ 8.5 4/10.2 
34 1/ 8.7 3/ 8.7 2/ 8.3 4/ 9.9 
35 1/ 8.7 3/ 8.7 2/ 9.1 4/10.3 
36 1/ 8.6 3/ 2/ 9.5 4/ 9.6 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 36 35 36 33 
time 300.7 300.2 303.0 305.5 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 32 5:00.86 Colin Meekhof 3 17.04
2 3 30 5:00.22 Ryan Clay 5 16.01
3 5 30 5:04.30 Kirt Dillon 10 15.80
4 2 27 5:02.29 Patrick Mcelwee 8 14.31


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 3.1 3/ 4.3 2/ 4.0 4/ 4.3 
2 1/ 9.2 3/ 9.4 2/ 9.6 4/10.0 
3 1/ 9.1 3/12.0 2/11.7 4/12.2 
4 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.7 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.9 
5 1/ 9.1 2/11.2 3/13.9 4/ 
6 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.7 3/10.5 4/15.4 
7 1/10.4 2/10.9 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.7 
8 1/ 9.1 2/ 3/ 4/ 9.6 
9 1/ 9.7 4/15.7 2/11.9 3/ 9.6 
10 1/ 9.2 4/10.4 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.8 
11 1/ 9.5 4/10.6 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.7 
12 1/ 9.6 4/ 2/ 9.3 3/10.5 
13 1/11.5 4/16.8 2/11.5 3/ 9.6 
14 1/ 9.3 4/ 2/ 9.5 3/10.2 
15 1/ 9.3 4/ 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.8 
16 1/ 9.2 4/32.5 2/ 9.3 3/10.5 
17 1/ 9.4 4/ 2/ 9.4 3/11.0 
18 1/ 9.4 4/14.9 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.6 
19 1/ 9.3 4/ 9.8 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.8 
20 1/ 9.4 4/ 9.3 2/ 9.9 3/ 9.8 
21 1/ 9.1 4/ 9.3 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.7 
22 1/ 9.2 4/ 9.2 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.9 
23 1/ 9.4 4/ 9.5 2/ 9.8 3/ 
24 1/ 9.7 4/ 9.8 2/10.7 3/10.4 
25 1/ 9.1 4/ 9.4 2/12.6 3/ 9.9 
26 1/12.3 4/ 9.1 2/ 9.5 3/10.1 
27 1/ 9.4 4/ 9.6 2/10.4 3/10.3 
28 1/ 9.6 4/ 9.5 2/10.0 3/10.5 
29 1/ 9.8 4/ 9.9 2/ 9.9 3/10.9 
30 1/ 9.6 4/ 9.3 2/10.8 3/ 9.9 
31 1/ 9.2 4/ 9.4 2/10.3 3/ 9.9 
32 1/ 9.3 4/ 9.6 2/ 3/10.1 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 32 27 30 30 
time 300.8 302.2 300.2 304.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks to everyone that came out for our holiday fun run. I had an absolute blast.
Also it was good to see some faces that I haven't seen in quite a while.
The high point for me was watching the third qualifier of the A main fast guys.(Wow)


----------

